# WTF? Make up?!



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

So today I ran into a chick wearing full make up on the trail. I'm not kidding. So much so that she looked liked she stepped straght off a freaking Kabuki stage. It's Sunday, and I ran into her at around 9am, so the chances of her just getting off work and not having time to dunk her head into a vat of lacquer thinner to get the copious amounts of paint off her face were slim to none. And I seriously doubt she whored herself up that hard just to go to church. 

So I'm left to assume she just likes riding with this crap on her face? At the end of a ride on a hot day she's gotta look like Alice Cooper.

Do any of ya'll do this? And if so why? 

Make up on the trail?  Just too creepy.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> So today I ran into a chick wearing full make up on the trail. I'm not kidding. So much so that she looked liked she stepped straght off a freaking Kabuki stage. It's Sunday, and I ran into her at around 9am, so the chances of her just getting off work and not having time to dunk her head into a vat of lacquer thinner to get the copious amounts of paint off her face were slim to none. And I seriously doubt she whored herself up that hard just to go to church.
> 
> So I'm left to assume she just likes riding with this crap on her face? At the end of a ride on a hot day she's gotta look like Alice Cooper.
> 
> ...


LOL, not me! Waste of time, IMO.
HK, you crack me up. 

Rita


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be an optimist and say it was a variant or perverted version of sun block.

Chicago people (some) do this, and the males spend considerable time hopping up and down on their bikes on the paved parking lot. The optimist in me says that it's some manner of suspension testing too sophisticated for me to understand or a type of mating dance that the WI natives do not practice.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> I'll be an optimist and say it was a variant or perverted version of sun block.


With the amount of the stuff she had on, I'm sure she was achieving an SPF of 50 or better. But it wasn't that. We're talking _layers _ of foundation and brick/brown _lipstick._ With _liner_. And _blush_. I can only imagine what horrors hid beneath her Smith's.

Does Tammy Faye mountain bike?


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

You'll see that at the gym alot. 
I've seen that biking a couple of times though, both women were very beginner. 
Some women just don't leave the house with out their "face" on.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

/chuckle... me neither!

The only thing I'm scraping off my face at the end of a ride is a sandpaper-like texture of desert dust stuck to sunblock and sweat... nice! 

I'd be more worried if it was a guy wearing makeup on the trail though...

- Jen.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> You'll see that at the gym alot.
> I've seen that biking a couple of times though, both women were very beginner.
> Some women just don't leave the house with out their "face" on.


Yeah, I see that too.

Anybody run into the hiker wearing perfume yet? I run into _that _ chick about three or four times a year. Capital idea. I wonder if she ever puts two and two together to figure out why she keeps attracting bees.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I pile on the make up just in case I run into that perfect specimen of a man on the trails. Then I can lure him in and pull the ol' bait and switch! You have to look your best all the time if you expect to catch one....

Reality, I rarely wear make up.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

She must be related to the guy that wears cologne on the trail... Pew!

A dear friend of ours wore cologne a lot and we wondered how to get him to skip it on the days he planned to ride with us. The bee/insect comment was made and he hasn't worn it on the trails since.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

screampint said:


> I pile on the make up just in case I run into that perfect specimen of a man on the trails. Then I can lure him in and pull the ol' bait and switch! You have to look your best all the time if you expect to catch one....
> 
> Reality, I rarely wear make up.


LOL! Yeah, I do wear make up for work; other than that, little and rarely. In the right place, amount, and context it can be quite flattering, but in the middle of a trail, on a bike, in direct sunlight? It just looks spooky weird. And kinda pathetically depressing, really.

And I absolutely loathe cologne on men. It's way too frilly.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hell Cat said:


> I do wear make up for work


I'm so glad I don't work in an environment that requires make up. I used to, but that was another lifetime ago.



Kit Kat said:


> kinda pathetically depressing, really


I kind of feel bad for the women that can't leave the house for a ride without it.


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> So today I ran into a chick wearing full make up on the trail. I'm not kidding. So much so that she looked liked she stepped straght off a freaking Kabuki stage.
> Make up on the trail?  Just too creepy.


There is a girl around Georgia that races on the road with full on makeup. Her nickname is FOMU.

Really, she's a sweet gal. We just don't agree with her choice of, uh, facial decor for a race.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*The "looking good makes you ride faster" theory...*

Okay, here is my go at this:

In the US women's road racing peloton, there are quite a few women who race with make-up. Some just daub on the SPF lip-gloss, some go for the complete Loreal Waterproof MakeUp Suite for their 11-day stage race. While I definitely tended toward the lipgloss/Chapstick side of things, I think I know why others were more extreme.

The best example I have is the time trial - an event that depends upon ritual & confidence. I always started by warming up to my Prodigy CD, getting very focused and a bit "intense". Then about 10 minutes before I had to leave for the start, the shiny stuff came out of the bag - shiny shoe covers, shiny carbon aero helmet, shiny carbon disk wheel, LOTS of leg oil and the shortest sexiest shorts in my team kit (and maybe some lipgloss). The more I dressed and prepped like a super-hero, the faster I felt. I try to describe it like this - I wanted to feel so pimped out that I could imagine that the noise from my disk wheel was actually the base line from Curtis Mayfield's "Pusherman". Sounds a bit crazy, but it worked for me.

So, maybe these Trail Tammy Fayes just feel faster made up. Whatever gets you home, eh?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm certainly no raging feminazi, but the fact that some women feel compelled to not let the world EVER see them without makeup- even while playing in dirt- seems like a major statement about how screwed up our culture's beauty values are.

I will spare everyone the hormonal tirade re the stereotypes I'm running into now that I'm pregnant for the first time.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I'm certainly no raging feminazi, but the fact that some women feel compelled to not let the world EVER see them without makeup- even while playing in dirt- seems like a major statement about how screwed up our culture's beauty values are.


A major statement about how screwed up _chicks _ are. I'm sorry, but I bet you cannot find a single _man _ who likes make up on the trail. In fact, the vast majority of men don't like make up at _all_. So this little make up dependency is not a "culture" problem, it's a gender flaw; and until women take responsibility for it, it won't be fixed.



chuky said:


> Okay, here is my go at this:
> 
> In the US women's road racing peloton, there are quite a few women who race with make-up. Some just daub on the SPF lip-gloss, some go for the complete Loreal Waterproof MakeUp Suite for their 11-day stage race. While I definitely tended toward the lipgloss/Chapstick side of things, I think I know why others were more extreme.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying Chuky. Looking hot on the trail's one thing, and a good thing at that in my book. But I'm telling you, the make up thing's got the opposite intended effect. Sweaty makeup is much, much worse than a dirt laden face. In fact, a mud splattered face is rockin good.

And I don't count lip gloss as make up. It's just hottie chapstick.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I know that a good foundation is supposed to be a key component of protecting the skin from UV and pollution.....




haha just because I know it doesn't mean I do it. I wear make up about once every 5 years or so, and my idea of skin protection is to slather on the sport SPF 30.

Anyone notive the proliferation of skin care add for GUYS on the the tube?

formica


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

formica said:


> Anyone notive the proliferation of skin care add for GUYS on the the tube?


Yep. Vanity's vanity, and it's got nothing to do with gender.

Either that or it's more proof of the continued feminization of men. Between the cologne wearing, male manicures, and sensitivity levels rivaling that of a hormonal teen-age girl who just missed an episode of the O.C. -- these days it's getting harder and harder to tell 'em apart from women.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

personally I think crinkly eyes and a little silver at the temples can do a lot for a guy....  

formica


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

Only way you'll catch me in makeup on the trail is if I head out just after work (I won't bother taking it off before going). But I wear precious little to begin with, so you won't see foundation smears as I start to sweat.

I think weekends are glorious--no makeup! I feel bad for anyone who thinks they "need" makeup for the great outdoors (or anywhere for that matter). I wear it for work because I think I present a more professional image that way, but I certainly didn't freak the one time I forgot to put it on before coming into work.

Mud, blood and sweat. That's the perfect "look" for mountain biking. ;-)

Mary Ann


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> A major statement about how screwed up _chicks _ are. I'm sorry, but I bet you cannot find a single _man _ who likes make up on the trail. In fact, the vast majority of men don't like make up at _all_. So this little make up dependency is not a "culture" problem, it's a gender flaw; and until women take responsibility for it, it won't be fixed.
> 
> I get what you're saying Chuky. Looking hot on the trail's one thing, and a good thing at that in my book. But I'm telling you, the make up thing's got the opposite intended effect. Sweaty makeup is much, much worse than a dirt laden face. In fact, a mud splattered face is rockin good.
> 
> And I don't count lip gloss as make up. It's just hottie chapstick.


I actually knew two guys in the Golden area that preferred women to wear make up, at all times, even on rides. They couldn't understand why women would go outside w/o look ing their best. It was pretty funny really, I thought they'd be the best of riding buds, but on the few rides that I arranged for all of us, they couldn't stand each other.

Ran into a few women on the trails that always had their face on. Myself, I just stuck with shaved legs and a little foundation and blush. Late in the season, when I've been riding too much, my cheeks get all weather-worn and gaunt looking, so I try to hide it behind some waterproof maybelline. I quit with the eyeliner, couldn't see it behind the glasses anyhow.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*does Blistex count?*

Work, out, on the trails, the closest I get to make-up is Blistex and that tinted zit cream. (37 years old and still getting zits!  )
I must admit that I find women who wear noticeble make-up while exercising seriously weird-looking. But that's just me, eh (and most of you, apparently)? And I imagine that they aren't trying to impress -me-.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Ditto here*



MidAtlanticXCer said:


> Work, out, on the trails, the closest I get to make-up is Blistex and that tinted zit cream. (37 years old and still getting zits!  )


In fact I don't even own any make-up at all. What is up with the zits?? I am going on 35 and my complexion is actually worse now than when I was a teenager!!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> personally I think crinkly eyes and a little silver at the temples can do a lot for a guy....


Mmmm.... Mr. 'Pint is starting that phase of life. The hair sylist tried to sell him on hair color, I said NO F***** WAY!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

screampint said:


> Mmmm.... Mr. 'Pint is starting that phase of life. The hair sylist tried to sell him on hair color, I said NO F***** WAY!


yeah, I knew I had reached a new phase when all the healthy mature guys were looking way more appealing than the young sapling types...


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sapling types???*



formica said:


> yeah, I knew I had reached a new phase when all the healthy mature guys were looking way more appealing than the young sapling types...


Too funny! Now your "hug a tree" motto is making sense in a different way!

Ken


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I actually knew two guys in the Golden area that preferred women to wear make up, at all times, even on rides. They couldn't understand why women would go outside w/o look ing their best.


The only logical explanation for this is that they're gay.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I actually knew two guys in the Golden area that preferred women to wear make up, at all times, even on rides. They couldn't understand why women would go outside w/o look ing their best. It was pretty funny really, I thought they'd be the best of riding buds, but on the few rides that I arranged for all of us, they couldn't stand each other.
> 
> Ran into a few women on the trails that always had their face on. Myself, I just stuck with shaved legs and a little foundation and blush. Late in the season, when I've been riding too much, my cheeks get all weather-worn and gaunt looking, so I try to hide it behind some waterproof maybelline. I quit with the eyeliner, couldn't see it behind the glasses anyhow.


yeah, have you ever noticed how the non-waterproof mascara just seems to melt into your eyes on a hot day? really painful.

rt - just slathers it on for each ride.....or not!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i'm right there with you MA*



Mary Ann said:


> Only way you'll catch me in makeup on the trail is if I head out just after work (I won't bother taking it off before going). But I wear precious little to begin with, so you won't see foundation smears as I start to sweat.
> 
> I think weekends are glorious--no makeup! I feel bad for anyone who thinks they "need" makeup for the great outdoors (or anywhere for that matter). I wear it for work because I think I present a more professional image that way, but I certainly didn't freak the one time I forgot to put it on before coming into work.
> 
> ...


the only time you'll see me in make up on a ride is if i go straight from work.....and usually it will be a road ride. (oh, and make up for me = eye liner & mascara. i usually put on lipstick before i leave the house in the morning but never reapply after that). if at all possible before a ride i'll wash my face because mascara really does sting something awful when you sweat it into your eyes.

i'll wear make up to work in the hopes that it makes me look not only more professional but actually old enough to be out of high school.  weekends are always make up free.

rt - really believe i look my best when splattered with mud, and wearing what looks like a vented salad bowl on my head & glasses that make me look like a bug


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

does the colored Burt's Bee's lip balm count? 

There's are a few women racers in TX that wear makeup all the time. One is the typical Southern Bell type so it kind of fits her.

Once a bunch of us pulle dout lip stick at the start line. The reaction of the race official was a hoot.

I hate running into cologn cover guys on the trail. I would much rather endure a natural smell.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hello Kitty said:


> The only logical explanation for this is that they're gay.


Either way, I think men like that should have to wear a pin that states their income, career choice, and rank in the company/corporation. They should never leave the house without putting their best asset on, right?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Either way, I think men like that should have to wear a pin that states their income, career choice, and rank in the company/corporation. They should never leave the house without putting their best asset on, right?


they weren't gay (not that there is anything wrong with that), and it didn't take much of a conversation before their 'best assets' were known. Pretty much we were 'personality conflicted' but they were fun to ride with.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Then I guess they will get what they are looking for in a potential mate.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Then I guess they will get what they are looking for in a potential mate.


the last time that I saw one of them, he had the exact wife that you'd expect from what I've described. They both seemed very happy.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

screampint said:


> Then I guess they will get what they are looking for in a potential mate.


the last time that I saw one of them, he had the exact wife that you'd expect from what I've described. I rode with her once, and she had done her hair, complete with spray or mousse or whatever prior to leaving the house. Big hair, was amazed it fit in a helmet.

Not my cup o'tea, but they were very happy together. who can judge?


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

The only cologne I wear is insect repellant.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

aveski2000 said:


> The only cologne I wear is insect repellant.


mmmmmm! DEET.

rt


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

*rt* said:


> the only time you'll see me in make up on a ride is if i go straight from work.....and usually it will be a road ride. if at all possible before a ride i'll wash my face because mascara really does sting something awful when you sweat it into your eyes.


On that note, could I please request as a general pubic service to all those who ride: 
If you happen notice that on a weekday after work ride that a woman in your group as developed "racoon eyes" because her mascara has smudged because it is 80* w/70% humidity and she is sweating, please just say "your mascara has smudged" so she can wipe it away. Thank you.

 and there I was thinking that I must be looking extra glow-ey & out door-sy because the guys on the ride keep looking at me


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Maybe she needs make up to feel better about her appearance/self. 

My sisters welcomed me to the world of blush last weekend (I never owned any and they said I NEEDED it), and I sure looked better with a few strokes! But I don't wear it to bike.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> (oh, and make up for me = eye liner & mascara. i usually put on lipstick before i leave the house in the morning but never reapply after that)]


This is exactly the way I wear makeup!! The only people who ever see me in the lipstick are in the first hour of work, before it wears off. Not sure why I bother, but I do it every morning anyway. 

When I have my days off, I only put on makeup if we are going out for a night on the town or something. Not for riding though.

BTW I am not including manicures/pedicures in the makeup category, since we all know they are _totally_ different.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Impy said:


> This is exactly the way I wear makeup!! The only people who ever see me in the lipstick are in the first hour of work, before it wears off. Not sure why I bother, but I do it every morning anyway.


yup. not sure why i even bother but somehow it makes me feel dressed....even if it's gone by the time i get to work 



Impy said:


> BTW I am not including manicures/pedicures in the makeup category, since we all know they are _totally_ different.


exactly! toe nail polish is not make up it is an essential to any complete outfit - cycling or otherwise.

rt - currently sporting royal blue with blue & red glitter toenails.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> exactly! toe nail polish is not make up it is an essential to any complete outfit - cycling or otherwise.
> 
> rt - currently sporting royal blue with blue & red glitter toenails.


I have blue nailpolish that matches the paint on my DH bike. But how could I not?


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

I prefer light purple nail polish


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

AK Ken said:


> Too funny! Now your "hug a tree" motto is making sense in a different way!
> 
> Ken


ken, did you miss the "hug a tree" photo?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> On that note, could I please request as a general pubic service to all those who ride:
> If you happen notice that on a weekday after work ride that a woman in your group as developed "racoon eyes" because her mascara has smudged because it is 80* w/70% humidity and she is sweating, please just say "your mascara has smudged" so she can wipe it away. Thank you.


Yes please tell us!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> exactly! toe nail polish is not make up it is an essential to any complete outfit - cycling or otherwise.


my favorite is a color called "grass stain". it's like cammo for my tootsies!


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*it's a good look*



*rt* said:


> rt - really believe i look my best when splattered with mud, and wearing what looks like a vented salad bowl on my head & glasses that make me look like a bug


Pretty much the only pictures of me I've ever not hated were in full cycling gear, usually action shots. Hey, I look like I am having fun, good deal!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

deanna said:


> my favorite is a color called "grass stain". it's like cammo for my tootsies!


someone actually named a nailpolish color "grass stain"?! LOL!!

i think i've got that color.....along with a celest-ish blue that matches my bianchi. 

rt


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> someone actually named a nailpolish color "grass stain"?! LOL!!
> 
> i think i've got that color.....along with a celest-ish blue that matches my bianchi.
> 
> rt


Yep! I think it's from an old Revlon line... "Street Wear" maybe?? I've had it for years... Found it in a clearance bin!  I believe I've got that same blue-ish color too, I remember commenting about how my toes matched a bike. Though my favorite polish name is "Porno Red" that I found in a 2nd hand clothing shop.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> So today I ran into a chick wearing full make up on the trail. I'm not kidding. So much so that she looked liked she stepped straght off a freaking Kabuki stage. It's Sunday, and I ran into her at around 9am, so the chances of her just getting off work and not having time to dunk her head into a vat of lacquer thinner to get the copious amounts of paint off her face were slim to none. And I seriously doubt she whored herself up that hard just to go to church.
> 
> So I'm left to assume she just likes riding with this crap on her face? At the end of a ride on a hot day she's gotta look like Alice Cooper.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that I was pretty darn amused by this rant. Just when I was thinking... maybe she went to church or something, I started reading that it was sunday and 9am. Good stuff there HK.

I think most guys find it creepy too. I see it fairly frequently, particularly in the evenings on some paved trails. Have yet to see anyone do that at before a race, but have seen a racer with make up on after she raced. Thought that was kind of weird too. But she's nice, so I won't rip on her.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I have one called "bruise". It's a dark brownish-red-purple, but when you turn your nail it irridesces green. So MTB appropriate.

AND, I'd like to stand up for the makeup wearers everywhere. I put on eyeliner and lip stain before I leave the house, I don't care if I'm going to the dump. And I might wear blush and mascara and a lovely eye shadow base called "bouquet" if I feel like it. 

And finally, for the ladies in their 30's w/ zits, ask your dermo for Triaz 6% cleanser. It made the WORLD of difference for me. 

As for men, I think you give them too much credit. I don't think they know you have make-up on at all unless you start to approach critical mass.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> And finally, for the ladies in their 30's w/ zits, ask your dermo for Triaz 6% cleanser. It made the WORLD of difference for me.


and if triaz doesn't work there's always Acutane. it's hell on your personality but does wonders for your skin. and really, would you rather look good or feel good? 

LOL litespeedchick!! you tell 'em girl.

bruise nailpolish?  (but somehow very appropriate for mtb) however, i think i did enough of that to my feet when i was doing classical ballet. i think i lost every single one of my toenails at one time or another during my 10 year dance "career". 

rt


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> And finally, for the ladies in their 30's w/ zits, ask your dermo for Triaz 6% cleanser. It made the WORLD of difference for me.


Unfortunately with my wonderful skin, it (like many other products) worked for a while, then it's effectiveness wore off...

I've read things about Accutane where it works by shrinking pores, but over a few years, the pores return to previous size and a person is back to square one. Not sure how true that is, but the thought of going through all the side effects that may occur only for it not to be 100% permanent would just suck!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

deanna said:


> Unfortunately with my wonderful skin, it (like many other products) worked for a while, then it's effectiveness wore off...
> 
> I've read things about Accutane where it works by shrinking pores, but over a few years, the pores return to previous size and a person is back to square one. Not sure how true that is, but the thought of going through all the side effects that may occur only for it not to be 100% permanent would just suck!


i did a course of Accutane 5 years ago and my skin still looks good & has not returned to its pre-accutane state. i do still get zits, mostly associated with hormone changes, but nothing like the i-look-like-i'm-15 kind of zits i was getting. despite the side effects i'm a big proponent of accutane.

also, i'm convinced that accutane made my hair curly, but that's a different story. 

rt


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

MADE YOUR HAIR CURLY!?! Where can I get some 'o that? Screw the sucicidal tendencies and hideous birth defects, I want curly hair!!! 

RT, have you seen the sun in Atlanta this week? I feel like I'm living in a Bela Lugosi movie here in Greenville. 

OK, if you don't like bruise, how 'bout "asphyxia"? Urban Decay must have a very creative freak naming their stuff.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

We've had excellent success with Proactiv ( the informercial stuff) here for my teens. I never woulda thunk it, being an infomercial product and all. A friend recommended it for my son, and it's been extemely effective.

formica


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i swear!!*



litespeedchick said:


> MADE YOUR HAIR CURLY!?! Where can I get some 'o that? Screw the sucicidal tendencies and hideous birth defects, I want curly hair!!!
> 
> RT, have you seen the sun in Atlanta this week? I feel like I'm living in a Bela Lugosi movie here in Greenville.
> 
> OK, if you don't like bruise, how 'bout "asphyxia"? Urban Decay must have a very creative freak naming their stuff.


i used to have straight hair and when i started growing it out after i did the Accutane i had RINGLETS!! it's relaxed some since then but it is still definately curly. however, i also had super short hair for about 10 years before i started growing it out so maybe it got curly in that time but i think it was the accutane. i now have the hair i always wanted when i was 12 yr old! 

sun? what's that? go here  for what i think about our weather.

i think i had some nailpolish that should have been call asphyxia. it was sort of an irridescent lavender and when i put it on my nails it make it look like i was dead.  someone at Urban Decay has a sense of humor. 

rt


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

*ProActiv*

I've prettymuch tried every product under the sun for acne (including Accutane, which did work). Now at 34 I am hooked on ProActiv (ever see the infomercial with Jessica Simpson?). My aunt recommended it and that stuff kicks butt. Since I've started using it, the only time I got zits was when I went away for the weekend and didn't use it. Now I never leave home without it  
Little pricey but well worth it (and QVC is selling it half price to first time buyers!).


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Alike some of the women who responded, I rarely wear make-up. However, on the occasion that I do, usually centers around work or going out at night. There have been times where I run from work to a ride or a climb and haven't had enough time to wash up, however.

Memorial Day weekend, I went camping at the New River Gorge, WV (I climbed *sigh* didn't ride my mtb). I was in the bathroom one morning and watched this woman next to me apply foundation - she was donning hiking gear, so I presumed she was preparing for a hike - mascara, eyeshadow/liner and lipstick. I gigged to myself and left. 

A few moments later, I was speaking to my gal friend about this... She was quite positive in believe that the woman perhaps wanted to look good for a date or something... Not, sure why it'd be important. I mean if a guy is going to date you and you decide to bed w/ him, then they may as well see what you look like in the mornings (per se)... No?

blk


----------



## at_ (May 17, 2005)

*Don't see anything wrong*



tomk96 said:


> ...I have seen a racer with make up on after she raced. Thought that was kind of weird too.


I thought that's the best time to do it, AFTER the race!

Although I don't usually put on make up, but I understand some people are brought up as such they feel more comfortable WITH make up than without. After the race is better, at least you don't have to worry about it smeared or washed off...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I think that is hot, myself*



Mary Ann said:


> Mud, blood and sweat. That's the perfect "look" for mountain biking. ;-)


When I was single, I was all about the gals who weren't afraid to get dirty. Gals who have scars, that sorta thing. I always like the low maintainence beauty thing. Au naturale, like.

That's one of the things I love about my wife. She doesn't really ride much, but she seems to go OTB every time we go out. She just dusts herself off, swears and gets back on. Dang, I love her!


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Hmmm...*



> Hello Kitty!
> 
> Well, I must say, in my opinion the excessive use of make-up is simply wrong in any situation; on the bike and off. However, I see no reason one cannot use make-up with discretion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Julianna said:



> Well, I must say, in my opinion the excessive use of make-up is simply wrong in any situation; on the bike and off. However, I see no reason one cannot use make-up with discretion.


Oh come on Yoooools, you know me better than that. The fact of the matter is that the best picture of Leontien is the first one, where her copious eyeliner is thankfully hidden by her sunglasses and the shadow has drowned out her loud and distracting lipstick. In each of the other photos her make up is doing her a disservice, in both its excessive amounts, and badly chosen time and place.

I'm sure if it were 3am, and she were half-crocked in a dimly-lit Dutch bar, perhaps those **** eyes would be quite striking. At least to the few who were hanging out who were equally shitfaced. But, somehow, the thought of that lacquer bleeding down her face _after _ a race, where she seems way too ready cry, doesn't have the effect I think she's intending to go for. But what the hell do I know?

BTW, nice to see you. Where you been hiding?

Oh, and ps to screampint, that sale _is _ going on now ...


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> Oh, and ps to screampint, that sale _is _ going on now ...


woohoo!

should we get the mtbr denizens to pitch in and make a few purchases? They'd have to worn and documented by photos posted on the forum! Maybe HK can take the ss out to Fruita.....

wait until Lidarman reads about this!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> They'd have to worn and documented by photos posted on the forum!


Considering that the last two times I've been out riding I've seen one person and two dogs I don't think many will be around to document anything I do on the trails. This morning not a soul was out, I could've been naked.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

Ladies!! tell me none of you have ever applied a full coat of make-up, fish-net stockings (or white lycra) full evening attire including pearls and then ridden for 30 miles in 80 degree heat......

simply f***ing gorgeous!!! did i say gorgeous!

plus- after a day of riding and yer mascara is running down your cheeks and your lipstick is coating your front teeth you obtain this sort of cheap beauty queen look, like a washed up whore. and when else do you really, (hopefully) get to feel like a washed up whore in all her glory......


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

Apparently so...I miss so much being senile, dyslexic, AND cyber impaired! If it hadn't rained this afternoon I'd never have seen this post. I don't know much about makeup, but I'm considering a spray on tan for my fluorescent white feet for the 2 or 3 days a summer I get to wear sandals....

Ken


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Oh, Annie, there's is such a huge difference in the beauty of what you participated in and the desperate shadows that feel the need to wear it for everyday riding.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

grannyannie said:


> Ladies!! tell me none of you have ever applied a full coat of make-up, fish-net stockings (or white lycra) full evening attire including pearls and then ridden for 30 miles in 80 degree heat......


Way too cool.

Half the women on the beer ride tonight were wearing skirts/kilts over their lycra. I think its the new fad. I need to get one for entertainment value......


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

sportsman said:


> woohoo!
> 
> should we get the mtbr denizens to pitch in and make a few purchases? They'd have to worn and documented by photos posted on the forum! Maybe HK can take the ss out to Fruita.....
> 
> wait until Lidarman reads about this!


you have to buy sports bras.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*I do!*



> Sweets!
> 
> I do indeed. And this is exactly the reply I thought was forthcoming! ;D Nonetheless, she is my hero for all she has accomplished, especially relative to the medical issues,
> 
> ...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> what are you referring with the "sale" to Sarah?


The Semi-Annual Victoria's Secret Sale. I don't know if I'll make it to the mall any time soon, so I'll probably miss it. And I don't shop via the Internet for those types of things, need to make sure they fit!

For full info go here.


----------

